# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ηλεκτροκοληση EP SYSTEMS ηλεκτρονικη

## kostascbr

προσπαθώ να φτιάξω την συγκεκριμένη ηλεκτροκοληση EP SYSTEMS W180E ηλεκτρονικη δεν κολαει ,,τα δυο μοτερ δουλευουν  ,τα δυο λεντ στην προσοψη ειναι και τα δυο αναμενα αλλα δεν κολαει σας παρακαλω βοηθατε παιδια

----------


## kostascbr

παιδια ψαχνωντας την πλακετα βρηκα να εχει ξεκολλήσει το ενα ποδι απο τα τεσσερα ( το + ) απο την γεφυρα που εχει και ψυγειο (πρεπει να ειναι αλλαγμένη απο καποιον μάστορα ) το κολησα και βάζοντας  την στην μπριζα βραχυκυκλωνη  ρίχνει την ασφαλεια ενω πρωτα δεν την έριχνε (με ξεκολλημένο το ποδαρακι ) και αναβαν και τα δυο λεντ, η γεφυρα ειναι εντάξει  την μέτρησα, μεχρι εδω ξερω παιδια βοηθατε

----------


## FILMAN

Πώς έλεγξες τη γέφυρα και είδες ότι είναι εντάξει;

----------


## kostascbr

την ξεκόλλησα και την μετρησα με το ομωμετρο,αλλα δεν ξερω εαν ειναι η σωστή διοτι μαλλον ειναι αλλαγμένη

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία, πώς ακριβώς τη μέτρησες με το ωμόμετρο;

----------


## kostascbr

απο τα λιγα που ξερω ,ξερω οτι η γέφυρα εχει τεσσερες διοδους μεσα και με το ομωμετρο αναλογικο μέτρησα ανα δυο τα διπλα διπλα ποδαρακια  και στην μια μου εδειχνε μια τιμη και στα ιδια ποδαρακια αναποδα τα καλωδια δεν εδειχνε τιποτα και ετσι δοκιμασα και τα τεσσερες διοδους αλλα δεν ξερω εαν οι τιμες που μου εδειχνε ειναι σωστες σου εχω φωτογραφια ενω αντιθετως με το ψηφιακο μου εδειχνε και στις δυο αλλαγες πολικοτιτας μια τιμη μικρη και μια πολυ μεγαλη και στις τεσσερες διοδους σου εχω και παλι φωτο .και κατι που εγω δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω ειναι οτι εχω μερικες γεφυρες που σου εχω και παλι φωτο (αυτη με το ψυγιο εχει επανω η ηλεκτροκοληση ) σε αυτες το αναλογικο οργανο εχει την ιδια τιμη σχεδον με της ηλεκτροκολησης την γέφυρα και στην αλλαγη πολικοτητας δεν δείχνει τιποτα ,ενω με το ψηφιακο δειχνη παλι καποια τιμη περιπου σαν της ηλε/σης και στην αλλαγη της πολληκοτιτας δεν δειχνει τιποτα ενω στης ηλε/σης εδεινε καποια μεγαλη τιμη βοηθαμε φιλε μπας και δουλεψη το εργαλειο σε ευχαριστω ελπιζω να μην σε μπερδεψα

----------


## FILMAN

Αν είναι έτσι που τα λες τότε η γέφυρα είναι όντως καλή. Άρα πρέπει να ψάξεις παρακάτω. Κοίτα αρχικά για βραχυκυκλωμένους ημιαγωγούς ισχύος (IGBT ή ό,τι άλλο έχει).

----------


## kostascbr

> Αν είναι έτσι που τα λες τότε η γέφυρα είναι όντως καλή. Άρα πρέπει να ψάξεις παρακάτω. Κοίτα αρχικά για βραχυκυκλωμένους ημιαγωγούς ισχύος (IGBT ή ό,τι άλλο έχει).


ενώνεις διοδους με νουμερο IGBT η κατι αλλο

----------


## FILMAN

Τί πάει να πει "διόδους με νούμερο IGBT";

----------


## kostascbr

> Τί πάει να πει "διόδους με νούμερο IGBT";


το IGBT ειναι ιδος εξαρτηματος γιατι δεν το ξερω

----------


## nyannaco

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulat...lar_transistor

----------


## FILMAN

> το IGBT ειναι ιδος εξαρτηματος γιατι δεν το ξερω


Ναι... Είναι ένας συνδυασμός MOSFET και διπολικού τρανζίστορ...

----------


## kostascbr

ειδα πως περιπου ειναι (ειναι αυτα που ειναι κατω απο τα ψυγεια )αλλα πως τα μετραμε τι πρεπει να δειχνουν τα ποδαρακια μεταξύ τους

----------


## klik

Αν υπάρχουν 2 ποδαράκια με χαμηλή αντίσταση μεταξύ τους, το Igbt είναι καμένο.
Αν όχι, δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις με απλό πολύμετρο για σωστή λειτουργία.
Το πολύ πολύ να μετρήσεις την αντίστροφα πολωμένη δίοδο (αν υπάρχει) μεταξύ συλλέκτη και εκπομπού με το πολύμετρο.

Μπορείς όμως να το πολώσεις σωστά (π.χ. με ένα λαμπάκι, μια μπαταρία 9V και μια αντίσταση στη βάση) και να δεις αν άγει.

----------


## kostascbr

Πάω να αρχίσω δουλειά πιστεύω να βρω κάτι

----------


## kostascbr

ξεκόλλησα ολα τα επίμαχα εξαρτηματα και τα μετρησα, ολα ανα ειδος εχουν την ιδια ενδειξη με το πολιμετρο.  κανενα δεν δειχνη με το οργανο να βραχυκυκλωνη (οσοι ακροδεκτες δειχνουν με αντιθετη πολικότητα στο οργανο δεν δειχνουν ) αλλα η ηλεκτρο/ση με ολα σχεδον τα τρανζιστορ βγαλμενα κανει βραχυκυκλωμα ακομα καμια ιδεα ρε παιδια

----------


## FILMAN

Μετά τη γέφυρα πρέπει να έχει μεγάλους πυκνωτές, δες μήπως έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κάποιος απ' αυτούς. Επίσης ανάμεσα στη γέφυρα και τους πυκνωτές πρέπει να έχει μια αντίσταση ισχύος που τη βραχυκυκλώνει η επαφή ενός ρελέ, δες μήπως οι επαφές του ρελέ είναι κολλημένες μεταξύ τους.

----------


## kostascbr

> Μετά τη γέφυρα πρέπει να έχει μεγάλους πυκνωτές, δες μήπως έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κάποιος απ' αυτούς. Επίσης ανάμεσα στη γέφυρα και τους πυκνωτές πρέπει να έχει μια αντίσταση ισχύος που τη βραχυκυκλώνει η επαφή ενός ρελέ, δες μήπως οι επαφές του ρελέ είναι κολλημένες μεταξύ τους.


παω για ελεγχο

----------


## kostascbr

βρηκα το σχεδιο ( το βαζω σε φωτο) και ψαχνωντας βρισκω την γεφυρα με το ψυγειο λαθος κολημενη  στρημενη μια θεση δηλ στα ποδια εναλασομενου πηγεναναν στους πυκνωτες και η ταση ερχοταν στο +και- ( οπως εγραψα απο την αρχη ειχε παει σε μαστωρα και φενετε οτι ειναι αλαγμενη και δεν ξερω εαν ειναι η σωστη γεφηρα) ολες σχεδον τις δοκιμες τις εκανα με μια λαμπα 60W εν σειρα ( γιατι τις δουλεις τις κανω στω γκαραζ και μενω στο 2 οροφο σε πολυκατικια μου εριχνε συνεχεια την ασφαλεια επανω και επρεπε να ειναι ανθρωπος να τη σηκωση γιατι εχει και ρολα ηλεκτρικα και κινδινευα να μεινω μεσα )με το οργανο δεν μου δειχνη βραχυκυκλωμα αλλα κανη βρχυκυκλωμα διατι για μια φορα εβγαλα την λαμπα εκαι εδωσα κατευθηαν και μου εκαψε την ατισταση 2,2 Ω,οι πικνωτες οι μεγαλοι και οσους μπορεσα να μετρησω   ειναι οκ εχω ξεκωληση σχεδον ολα τα τρανζιστορ αλλα τιποτα η διαφορα με πρωτα αν βοηθαει ειναι οταν ηταν λαθος η γεφυρα παντα με λαμπα η οποια αναβε δυνατα αρα βραχυκυκλωμα αλλα ο ρελε κολαγε ,,τωρα με σωστη σε πολυκωτητα η γεφυρα (την ξαναελεγξα μηπως καηκε )  παλι η λαμαπ ανβει δυνατα αλλα ο ρελε δεν κολαει     βοηθατε παιδια

----------


## UV.

το (+) και το (-) της γέφυρας πρέπει να συμφωνεί με τους ακροδέκτες των ηλεκτρολυτικών
αν έχεις αφαιρέσει και τις διόδους που σου έχω σε κύκλο στο σχήμα που μπορεί να είναι και αυτές προβληματικές
θα πρέπει να έχει τάση στους ακροδέκτες των ηλεκτρολυτικών +310V
έχει;

----------


## kostascbr

> το (+) και το (-) της γέφυρας πρέπει να συμφωνεί με τους ακροδέκτες των ηλεκτρολυτικών
> αν έχεις αφαιρέσει και τις διόδους που σου έχω σε κύκλο στο σχήμα που μπορεί να είναι και αυτές προβληματικές
> θα πρέπει να έχει τάση στους ακροδέκτες των ηλεκτρολυτικών +310V
> έχει;


τελικα λαθος δικο μου η γεφυρα ηταν λαθος τοποθετημενη το εναλλασσόμενο στο συνεχές και εγω απο της πολλες στροφες που της εκανα γιατι εβρισκε η ψυκτρα την ελυνα και την έστριβα  την εβαζα τελικα αναποδα το + στο  - την γυρισα πλεον σωστα και δεν εξω βραχυκυκλωμα και ο ρελε κολαει μεσω λαμπας παντα γιατι ειναι βράδυ και δεν εχω κανενα να μου σήκωση την ασφαλεια αμα πεσει αλλα μαλλον δεν θα πεσει , απο αυριο αρχιζω να κολαω ολα οσα εχω αφαιρεσει και επανερχομαι ,,ευχαριστω φιλε και εσενα που με βοηθας

----------


## UV.

η συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος όπως είναι τώρα χωρίς τα MOSFET πρέπει να είναι:
(την πρώτη φορά με τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς αφόρτιστους)
να ανάψει η λάμπα για λίγο και να σβήσει
το ρελέ δεν πρέπει να οπλίσει
αν δεν συμβεί αυτό μην βάλεις ακόμη τα MOSFET 
*
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* αν γίνουν τα παραπάνω θα πρέπει *πριν* πιάσεις την πλακέτα να ξεφορτίσεις τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς!
θα κάνουν μεγάλο ΜΠΑΜ στην εκφόρτιση!

----------


## kostascbr

προσεξα φιλε αυτα που λες με τους πυκνωτές γιατι φοβαμε μην φαω καμοια και θα ειναι γερη  ,χωρις πλεον τη λαμπα γιατι δεν κανει βραχυκυκλωμα οταν του δωσω 220 κολαει ο ρελες οι πυκνωτες εχουν 310 dc περιπου, και μετα κολησα οτι ειχα ξεκωλησει αλλα ολα τα ιδεια  ο ρελε κολαει εχω 310 στους πικνωτες αναβουν και τα δυο λεντ που εχει στην προσοψη αλλα δεν κολαει ,, εδω σας θελω παιδια  ευχαριστω

----------


## UV.

> και μετα κολησα οτι ειχα ξεκωλησει αλλα ολα τα ιδεια  ο ρελε κολαει εχω 310 στους πικνωτες αναβουν και τα δυο λεντ που εχει στην προσοψη αλλα δεν κολαει ,, εδω σας θελω παιδια  ευχαριστω


για αρχή υπάρχουν δύο μεγάλα προβλήματα:
1. το σχέδιο που έβαλες είναι θολό δεν φαίνονταιαν τα γράμματα και ανεπαρκές δεν φαίνονται τα υποσυστήματα
2. δεν ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες (τουλάχιστο αυτές που σου δίνω εγώ) για την επισκευή και περιμένεις να προχωρίσεις με τον δικό σου τρόπο που είναι σε αδιέξοδο

στο #22 σου είπα:



> το ρελέ δεν πρέπει να οπλίσει
> αν δεν συμβεί αυτό μην βάλεις ακόμη τα MOSFET


τώρα τι να σου πω;
φτιάχτο μόνος σου;

φιλικά πάντα αν και σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις στο παρελθόν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πήραν τις πληροφορίες για την επισκευή τους  
έκαναν την δουλειά τους και ούτε που γυρίσαν να πουν το αποτέλεσμα λες και θα τους ζητούσαμε χρήματα

----------


## kostascbr

> για αρχή υπάρχουν δύο μεγάλα προβλήματα:
> 1. το σχέδιο που έβαλες είναι θολό δεν φαίνονταιαν τα γράμματα και ανεπαρκές δεν φαίνονται τα υποσυστήματα
> 2. δεν ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες (τουλάχιστο αυτές που σου δίνω εγώ) για την επισκευή και περιμένεις να προχωρίσεις με τον δικό σου τρόπο που είναι σε αδιέξοδο
> 
> στο #22 σου είπα:
> 
> τώρα τι να σου πω;
> φτιάχτο μόνος σου;
> 
> ...


φιλε με παρεξηγησες οταν διαβασα το μηνυμα σου τα ειχα κοληση και σιγουρα για να το λες υπαρχη λογος ,αλωστε γιαυτο ζηταω την βοηθεια σας την οποια απο εδω την εχω ξαναλαβει και με επιτυχία στην επισκευη και ευχαρίστηση τους φιλους που με βοήθησαν, δεν ειναι οτι δεν ελαβα υποψην μου τα λογια σου παντως ο ρελε κολαει και χωρις τα μοσφετ και με τα μοσφετ που τα κολησα πρωι πρωι και μετα ειδα το μηνυμα σου σε ευχαριστω φιλε ελπιζω να μην με παρεξηγησες

----------

